# EXCEL:Shortcut to show both date and time



## cryingvalor (Nov 4, 2006)

- hey guys how do you create a shortcut key that would input both date and time on a cell.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Didn't we answer this one already?

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f57/links-in-excel-134480.html


----------



## cryingvalor (Nov 4, 2006)

-yes :smile: but i want to know is, is how to create a shortcut key that would outpu both date and time on a cell.:smile:


----------

